# Disable mouse waking up display?

## jaycemil

I've got a Dell laptop with Gentoo installed.  Everything works great with one minor exception.  When I close the lid I'm currently firing off an `xset dpms force off` to turn off the lcd.  However, should the mouse get bumped, the LCD comes back on.  Is there any way to prevent mouse movement from turning the LCD back on or possibly shut off the LCD in another way?  My Google foo has totally failed me.

----------

## amne

Bunch of workarounds:

```
xset dpms 10 1800 2400
```

 will turn off the display again after 10 seconds

You could try unloading the usb modules for the mouse (usbhid and others iirc)

Plug off the mouse  :Wink: 

----------

## jaycemil

Good Lord!  I stared at that part of the xset man page for a good 10 minutes and didn't manage to absorb that particular usage.  Now that you say it and I reread it I would say I must be stoned.  Thank you.  `xset dpms 1 1 1` it is.

----------

## amne

Man pages are evil  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

